# Snow Shoe Rabbits



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I think is gonna be my last attemp to post on this forum. I have posted several other questions days ago with no response. My last question is as follows. Has anyone hunted snow shoes up by harrison or leota state land. I really wanna give it a try but living 20 min north of lansing have never been rabbit hunting up there. Would like to make a day trip out of it. Any help?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Last week I talked to a couple of guys that had tried to hunt a little ways north of there.......said wayyyy tooo much snow in the woods......even with snowshoes it was tough and terrible on the dogs.......Said after an hour they packed up and headed home........... They also said just about everyone they know has given up for this reason, at least until the snow melts a lot.........


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You might consider a late season hunt in the UP. If you are using dogs be careful the wolves up here have been known to kill a few dogs every year.


----------



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I really want to try it bad. I think Ill wait for some of this snow to melt. I tried to coyote hunt yesterday and the snow is way to deep. We need some warm days bad. Ice fishing is almost impossible with out a sled or quad.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> You might consider a late season hunt in the UP. If you are using dogs be careful the wolves up here have been known to kill a few dogs every year.


I was told while hunting Drummond, not to lay hunting coat down for lost dogs, as the coyotes and wolves will wait by it.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

My grandparent have a place up by there, as kids we would jump 1 here and there while cottontail hunting. Ahhhh the good old days of having to be my Dads dog and kicking brush:lol: I now am a Dad and went ahead and spoiled my daughter and Son with 2 hounds. Only One of them are worth taking out on bunnies tho:smile-mad
Lacy the dog that hunts only stands about 11 inches and is 2 small to run in this deep snow. I want a warm up already!!!!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

[/IMG]
This pic is of my 2010 rabbit camp on Drummond Island. If you would like to run up there this fall you are welcome to come up. I will be there from Oct 7th - Oct 30th this year. You can come up for a long weekend or a week it doesn't matter. We don't kill many rabbits but we do have alot of good runs and a lot of fun. We have mostly Patch Hounds as you can see but others are tolerated lol. This will be my 44th year on the Island and my 11th year running hare up there. It never gets old.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

not sure why my pic didn't post but I will work on it.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

See if that works.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I hunt near escanaba and we have only about 18 inches and running the dogs isn't to bad. as far as guys not answering your posts. It does happen occasionally but don't take it personally. Ask not what your forum can do for you but ask what you can do for your forum.


----------



## mudshark78s (Feb 9, 2011)

Been a while but go to military road , go west and hunt the jackpines, very tight , square mile 2 tracks throughout, always produced lots of snowshoe, also snow bowl road and hunt off the blue trails ,rattle snake swamp was always good


----------



## hack52 (Feb 1, 2010)

mudshark78 miltary rd. has not been very good for the last few years 
the last 2 or 3 years that i went in there
the pine there got to big
i dont thing there is enough cover there


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Luke my buddy apparently does it all the time...im sure we can figure something out we always talk about gettin up there cuz i really wanna try it too

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Leaving early in the morning to meet a couple friends at the bridge. Weather looks to make for a good weekend, Would have liked a dusting of snow tonight. 

ne_eye::woohoo1:


----------

